# Creationist Age of Earth?



## erog (Jun 12, 2014)

How old do creationists believe the Earth is again? I've recently heard 2,000 years, 4,000 years, and 6,500 years? Which one is it?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 12, 2014)

It depends.  There are some that use 6,000.  Others, however, (like Hugh Ross) believe it is billions of years old.

Take your pick.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah, I'm an old earth Christian myself. The only way I would consider it being as young as 6000 years old is to believe God made it mature, as He did Adam.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 12, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> Yeah, I'm an old earth Christian myself. The only way I would consider it being as young as 6000 years old is to believe God made it mature, as He did Adam.



Why don't you?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 12, 2014)

erog said:


> How old do creationists believe the Earth is again? I've recently heard 2,000 years, 4,000 years, and 6,500 years? Which one is it?



I've never heard that before.  If they are basing their creationist timeline on the Bible, they missed it.  2,000 years would cut out Jesus.  4,000 years would cut out Abraham.

Like CF said, it's widely debated.  Young earth creationists say 6,000-10,000 years.  Old earth creationist offer lots of ages, up to billions of years.

I think it is safe to say that most creationists fall into the young earth camp.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re:*

Most young earther's might say 6500 years.  I have heard some reasonable arguments for much more but it really isn't that important.

'In the beginning God' is the scripture reference that matters most to me.  Whether you have decided this or not, I've decided He is what matters above all.  The rest is human speculation and an attempt to argue things that for the most part you cannot know!


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 12, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> Why don't you?



Formula post #6 sets the tone for me. It's not important enough for me to be concerned. The age of the earth neither proves nor disproves anything. 

 I know it's an awesome earth with many mysteries, but it pales in comparison with its creator.


----------



## Day trip (Jun 12, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> Yeah, I'm an old earth Christian myself. The only way I would consider it being as young as 6000 years old is to believe God made it mature, as He did Adam.



Sorry for my ignorance but what is an old earth Christian?  Does it deny evolution, dinosaurs, etc?


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 12, 2014)

Day trip said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what is an old earth Christian?  Does it deny evolution, dinosaurs, etc?



I don't claim to know how, but I know the history of earth is billions of years old. Yes there were dinosaurs, I've personally found fossils in Kentucky. Just Google old earth creationist and I'm sure you will get tons of links.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 12, 2014)

why do dinosaur fossils have to be billions of years old?


----------



## Day trip (Jun 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why do dinosaur fossils have to be billions of years old?



Carbon dating

Just googled old earth creationist,  didnt know it but I guess I'm one too!  Does my card come in the mail? Just kidding, thanks Hobbs


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 13, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> Yeah, I'm an old earth Christian myself. The only way I would consider it being as young as 6000 years old is to believe God made it mature, as He did Adam.





hobbs27 said:


> I don't claim to know how, but I know the history of earth is billions of years old. Yes there were dinosaurs, I've personally found fossils in Kentucky. Just Google old earth creationist and I'm sure you will get tons of links.



I'm not a believer so in some people's eyes I may not be capable of interpreting scripture properly but wouldn't an old "looking" Earth cause confusion?  In the Bible it says that God is not the author of confusion.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 13, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I'm not a believer so in some people's eyes I may not be capable of interpreting scripture properly but wouldn't an old "looking" Earth cause confusion?  In the Bible it says that God is not the author of confusion.



 Why is that confusing? Is it confusing to you that He made Adam as an adult and not an infant?

 I dont subscribe to the idea that God made the earth in a mature state, but I cant argue against it either, it is possible. The reasoning would be for resources. Coal, natural gas, oil, and many other things like gems such as diamonds.

 Its His creation so He could have made it anyway He wanted, it's certainly beyond my ability to understand---even the big bang theory is beyond my ability to comprehend--... maybe God said, " Bang" and the universe was.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 13, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why do dinosaur fossils have to be billions of years old?



Im pretty sure that the dinosaurs lived millions of years ago, not billions.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2014)

Then there is theistic evolution, theistic evolutionism or evolutionary creationism which are the views that hold that religious teachings about God are compatible with modern scientific understanding about biological evolution.


----------



## Day trip (Jun 13, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Then there is theistic evolution, theistic evolutionism or evolutionary creationism which are the views that hold that religious teachings about God are compatible with modern scientific understanding about biological evolution.




This is my belief.  The discerning soul that doesn't create the universe in their own minds can only acknowledge what is true and what is real and then believe (on faith and on scientific evidence) that evolution is God's tool for creating the universe, the earth and mankind.  I will not say that this is right and everyone else is wrong but this is certainly the most probable scenario.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2014)

Day trip said:


> This is my belief.  The discerning soul that doesn't create the universe in their own minds can only acknowledge what is true and what is real and then believe (on faith and on scientific evidence) that evolution is God's tool for creating the universe, the earth and mankind.  I will not say that this is right and everyone else is wrong but this is certainly the most probable scenario.



I agree and call God the Creator the greatest scientist of all time. Human scientist are only discovering the science the Creator used giving the rainbow as an example. 
The strange thing to me is how Christians are ok with natural selection, mutations, human circulatory systems, but are somehow against evolution. 
They are OK that our mind is in our brain even though in biblical times they thought it was in our heart. They are OK that blood doesn't carry the genetics the biblical times people thought. Most Christians still have trouble with how the biblical times people viewed semen though.


----------



## erog (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't realize there were so many different views on the timeline within Creationism. I definitely didn't think there were creationist views that believed the Earth was as old as big bang theorists believe. I'm guessing the claim here is that God did everything instead of all matter being compacted into a tiny amount of space?

And when I said 2,000 years it was more of "about 2,000 years" or when Jesus was around. I'm not sure where or why I heard the 4,000 year theory.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 17, 2014)

erog said:


> I didn't realize there were so many different views on the timeline within Creationism. I definitely didn't think there were creationist views that believed the Earth was as old as big bang theorists believe. I'm guessing the claim here is that God did everything instead of all matter being compacted into a tiny amount of space?.



 Now you know why Christians spend more time arguing with one another than with non Christians. We do have many different views but in the whole scheme of things we recognize that we are one family.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 19, 2014)

When people fix litteral meaning to "days", as earth days or time and "generations" as human generations today and in the past or life spans, scripture is their calendar.

They are the flight engineers who's maps say the airport is 10 miles north, even if the pilot sees it just going by.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 24, 2014)

erog said:


> How old do creationists believe the Earth is again? I've recently heard 2,000 years, 4,000 years, and 6,500 years? Which one is it?



The Problem Arises from misinterpretation of Christian theologists that say the Earth is 6000 years old.
Due to the Jewish Calendar , in the Jewish Calendar this is the 5774 years of the Creation Since Adam , G-d Created Adam in the Month of Trish on the first day which is equivalent to September 15 of the Year 1.
G-d Created the heavens and the earth on the year 0 so between 0 and 1 eons could have passed.
So mankind is 5774 years old , the earth ? Who knows.


----------

